# Solved: Webcam not recognized



## SBruce (Nov 1, 2004)

I just installed the software fore my webcam WC10 by TELEMAX. It is not being recognized when I connect it via a multiport usb device but is when connected directly to a port on the tower. It is powered ok as the pwr light is lite but "cannot be found" . Any ideas. I don't want to use the front usb ports as the cord will be in the road and the two back ports are in use (1) by the Multiport unit and (2) by the scanner and if I change the scanner to one of the multi-port jacks I get a message that the scanner needs a high speed usb port and am told to connect it to the back port. Any ideas> I hope everyone had a wonderful and happy Christmas.
Bruce


----------



## Saxon (Jul 2, 2005)

If you have a spare PCI slot I would advise you get an internal 4 port USB 2.0 card such as is made by Belkin. USB hubs like the one you are using are fraught with such problems as you describe and the only real answer is to increase the number of USB ports proper via the PCI bus. Hope this info helps.


----------



## SBruce (Nov 1, 2004)

SBruce said:


> I just installed the software fore my webcam WC10 by TELEMAX. It is not being recognized when I connect it via a multiport usb device but is when connected directly to a port on the tower. It is powered ok as the pwr light is lite but "cannot be found" . Any ideas. I don't want to use the front usb ports as the cord will be in the road and the two back ports are in use (1) by the Multiport unit and (2) by the scanner and if I change the scanner to one of the multi-port jacks I get a message that the scanner needs a high speed usb port and am told to connect it to the back port. Any ideas> I hope everyone had a wonderful and happy Christmas.
> Bruce


----------



## SBruce (Nov 1, 2004)

SBruce said:


> I just installed the software fore my webcam WC10 by TELEMAX. It is not being recognized when I connect it via a multiport usb device but is when connected directly to a port on the tower. It is powered ok as the pwr light is lite but "cannot be found" . Any ideas. I don't want to use the front usb ports as the cord will be in the road and the two back ports are in use (1) by the Multiport unit and (2) by the scanner and if I change the scanner to one of the multi-port jacks I get a message that the scanner needs a high speed usb port and am told to connect it to the back port. Any ideas> I hope everyone had a wonderful and happy Christmas.
> Bruce


Thanks Saxon. I just found a notation on this trouble I am experiencing and it suggests that the WEBCAM requires a 2.0 version type of USB port. I will there fore get one such unit installed. Thanks again and have a Happy New Year.
Bruce


----------

